# Use MRTG to monitor CPU, Memory, HD, NIC stats?



## jbruyet (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey all, I'm using MRTG to monitor bandwidth on my switches and I've heard that it can also be used for monitoring hardware resources like CPU usage or memory consumption or other resources. I've googled this but I haven't really found any good tutorials/instructions for how to set things up. Has anyone here used MRTG for hardware monitoring? If so please post a link for a web site that has some good information on how to set it up.

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 17, 2013)

Will this help?


----------



## jbruyet (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks @tzoi516, I just took a quick glance and I think it'll do. I'm not very experienced with SNMP and I saw some definitions/explanations of what the MIBs are going to give me and that looks good. 

Thanks again,

Joe B


----------

